# geschwungenes Band



## ICESYS (10. September 2003)

Hi!

Kann mir einer helfen und mir sagen wie ich solche ein Band wie auf dem Banner zu sehen ist hinbekommen kann!?

Oder muss ich des mit nem anderen Prog machen!?

Außerdem wäre es super wenn mir jemand ein Tut oder ne kurze Anleitung geben könnte, wie genau ich zum Resultat kommen kann....

Besten Dank auch schon im Vorraus dafür....

Hier der Banner....

http://wbb.overnetfuture.com/images/logo.jpg


----------



## layla (10. September 2003)

Hi!

das is so ein art zusatzplugin für ps. hatte ich mal fands abern icht besonders.
wie es jetzt genau heißt wieß ich nichtmehr aber ich glaube irgendwas mit dots oder so.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. September 2003)

Entweder das Zusatz Plugin Zinedots nutzen 
oder Pfadwerkzeug!


----------



## ICESYS (10. September 2003)

Besten Dank auf jedenfall für Eure antworten, aber leider kann ich nirgends das zinedot Plugin finden.

Habe hier im Board sowie auf Google gesucht, leider ohne Erfolg. Könnt ihr mir nen Tipp geben wo ich des bekommen kann!?

Besten Dank dafür im Vorraus,,,


----------



## Mythos007 (10. September 2003)

Dieses Plugin nennt sich Sinedots ...
und Du bekommst es hier => .:klick:.

Sinedots, Zinedot, Plugin, Shader


----------



## ICESYS (10. September 2003)

Besten Dank für den Tipp, kein Wunder das ich das Plugin net gefunden habe... 

Edit: Versuche jetzt schon seit mehreren Stunden versucht so ein Band hin zu bekommen, aber es will einfach nicht funktionieren....

Hat denn nicht noch jemand einen Tipp wie ich des hinbekommen kann... Bin wirklich langsam am verzweifeln.... 

Besten Dank für alles was mir weiterhelfen könnte....


----------



## subzero (11. September 2003)

Hoi,
ist etwas schwierig mit Sinedots, da du dort zichtausend Sachen einstellen kannst...

Also, wenn du dir das band anguckst und vieleicht auch noch mit dem Pfadtool einwenig umgehen kannst, kannst du das Band (ersteinmal in Gedanken) in drei Teile aufteilen:
LINKS | MITTE | RECHTS

Du fängst mit der Mitte an, erstellst dann den rechten und linken Teil, an den Enden genau passend zur Mitte (mit Überlappung) und legst diese Teile dann übereinander.

Um dem ganzen dann noch etwas Verlauf zu geben, würde ich die Ränder vielleicht noch etwas mit weiß Airbrushen

ich hoffe das hilft..


----------



## ICESYS (11. September 2003)

Das mit dem aufteilen habe ich schon versucht aber ich habe es bisher noch nicht hin bekommen wenigstens in die richtige Richtung zu kommen...

Wäre eventuell mal jemand so nett und könnte mir so ein Band in PS erstellen und mir die psd Datei geben, so das ich nur noch die Farben ändern muss...

Die Maße sollten ca. 774 x 98 pixel sein.

Besten Dank im Vorraus schon mal für die Mühen....


----------



## Mythos007 (11. September 2003)

Hallo ICESYS,



> Wäre eventuell mal jemand so nett und könnte mir so ein
> Band in PS erstellen und mir die psd Datei geben, so das ich nur noch
> die Farben ändern muss...
> 
> ...



wir sind hier im Forum zwar immer sehr hilfsbereit aber Diese Anfrage
finde ich doch recht dreist von Dir - also ich für meine Wenigkeit würde
es nicht tun - wir haben Dir dazu verschiedene Lösungsansätze gegeben,
nun liegt es an Dir sie auch in die Tat umzusetzen - und wenn es Dir jemand
erstellen sollte so lernst Du ja eh nichts dabei und stehst bei einem
ähnlichen "Problem" das zukünftig vielleicht auf Dich zukommt wieder
genau so "hilflos" da ...

In diesem Sinne frisch ans Werk! - Mythos


----------



## ICESYS (12. September 2003)

Habe mich heute den ganzen Tag am dem Ding versucht, aber es will einfach nicht funktionieren.

Verstehe das ihr mir net helfen wollt, weil da lerne ich ja wirklich nichts draus. Es wäre aber sehr freundlich von Euch, wenn ihr mir wenigstens den Tipp geben könntet wie ich es hinbekomme das, ich das Rechteck in die Form gebogen bekomme....

Danke schon mal im Vorraus....


----------



## RonneldMcDonald (12. September 2003)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Du das selber hinbekommen müsstes, natürlich macht nur Übung den Meister ... und zudem hast Du Dir da schon ein etwas schwierigeres "Einstiegsobjekt" ausgesucht ...

Ich meine aber auch, dass es ohne irgendein Plugin zu verwenden, machbar sein sollte und auch Photoshop weürde ich dafür NICHT verwenden - es sei denn Du hast nur diesen ... Leider weiss ich nicht was Du für Programme Du noch Dein Eigen nennst, aber ein Zeichenprogramm wie Corel Draw oder Illustrator ist eher geeignet, dies einfacher nach zu bauen.

Am Besten ist es, wenn Du diesen Banner herunterlädst und es dir als Bitmap-Vorlage in eine eigene Ebene des jeweiligen Programms lädst. Somit kannst Du auf dieser Vorlage entweder mit Grafikstift oder mit dem freien Pfadwerkzeug alle andersfarbige Umrisse des Banner nach"zeichnen". Oder Du hälst Dich an die vielen anderen Tipps Die Du schon erbettelst und H I E R bekommen hast ... 

RonMcDon


----------

